# Supergeddon at my blog



## RamistThomist (Aug 13, 2005)

I just posted the casting list of characters in the book Supergeddon: A Really Big Geddon at my blog.

Here are some stellar reviews of the previous book, Right Behind:

The Left Behind series almost made me regret my martyrdom; Right Behind renewed my hope."
--Polycarp

"Dr Sock is the most profound prophecy genius on the contemporary scene."
--Flavius Josephus

For more laughs


----------



## gwine (Aug 13, 2005)

> "Dr Sock is the most profound prophecy genius on the contemporary scene."



not Dr. Sock again ! ! !

http://www.sockit2me.com/doctormonkey.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> 
> > "Dr Sock is the most profound prophecy genius on the contemporary scene."
> ...



I dont think they are related


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 13, 2005)

www.xanga.com/southerncommando


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> www.xanga.com/southerncommando



J, I noticed you're working on the transcendental argument....how's that coming? Are you just getting started?

r.


----------

